# The next meeting of the New Jersey Marine Fisheries Council...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

The next meeting of the New Jersey Marine Fisheries Council will be held on *Thursday, March 4, 2010 4:00 p.m. at the Toms River Township Office, 33 Washington Street, Toms River, NJ 08753 in the L. Manuel Hirshblond Room.* *The agenda to the extent known at this time is as follows:

Roll Call
Compliance with Sunshine Law
Approval of Minutes for January 7, 2010
Enforcement Report
Legislative Report
Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission Report
Mid-Atlantic Fishery Management Council Report
Shellfish Council Report
Committee Reports
2009 Regulatory Proposal Update
*2010 Recreational Measures for Weakfish, Summer Flounder, Black Sea Bass, Scup and Commercial Measures for Weakfish*
Old Business
New Business
Public Comment
Date of Next Meeting May 13, 2010 (Galloway Twp. Library)


----------

